# Export dialog looks different and wont let me check box to export full size jpegs



## schultzphoto (Feb 22, 2020)

Hi I was working on exporting some photos to print today, and half way through exporting photos, the export dialog changed.  I always ( for 15 years ) have checked the burn full sized jpegs box when I export photos.  Now that box is grayed out and I can't check it.  If I click on the words "burn full sized jpegs" it exports it, but it is a massive file and the box is still not checked ( like 21mb).  I don't know if that will be a problem for exporting to printing sites. If I export it without checking anything  or clicking on any words, it will export a photo that is about 1mb.  As an example, the last two photos I exported before the dialog changed were about 4.5-6mb as full size jpegs.  These need to be quality images for gallery printing.  What is going on here, and how am I supposed to export images properly?
Thank you 
Paul


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 23, 2020)

I don’t see what the problem is. ‘Burn full sized jpegs’ is just a preset, meaning it sets the parameters on the right to certain values. As the name implies, it is setup for burning images to DVD/CD. You probably can’t select it because you have chosen the Hard drive as export destination at the top.

This all does not matter, however. You can set the parameters yourself and save them as your own preset by clicking on the ’Add’ button at the bottom of the left panel. The new preset will then become available under ‘User presets’.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 23, 2020)

Your memory is tricking you on this one - the checkboxes didn't exist until recently, when they added multiple exports. Rather than trying to check it, you just want to click on the name to select the preset.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 23, 2020)

I keep forgetting that too, which shows how unintuitive this new option is. It doesn’t explain why the box can’t be checked, however. Apparently this particular preset isn’t available in multiple exports.


----------



## schultzphoto (Feb 23, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Your memory is tricking you on this one - the checkboxes didn't exist until recently, when they added multiple exports. Rather than trying to check it, you just want to click on the name to select the preset.


Ok, I guess that's what I was confused about. I did click on the words " burn full sized jpegs"  and it did export a very large file  ( 21mb) to the hard drive.  I guess the check boxes, and the fact that some  are "greyed out" confused me.  Also the fact that I can check the box that says export to DNG and export for e-mail but not the one that says burn full size jpegs.  

So you're saying if I click on the words burn full size jpegs, it will be the same preset that I've been doing all these years?

Also, Should I be limiting file size when I export?  These are for prints for a gallery, so I want good quality, but 21 mb seems big. 

Thank you so much
I can't believe I thought I was checking a box for the last 15 years.  I had a little panic attack last night ( haha).  This forum is great for someone like me who does not have great skills and does photography as a hobby.
Paul


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Feb 24, 2020)

Read my answer again. You can setup the parameters in the right section of the export dialog, so there you can set a lower quality (stronger compression) to get a smaller file size. Then click on ‘Add’ in the left section to save what you did as a new preset.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 24, 2020)

schultzphoto said:


> So you're saying if I click on the words burn full size jpegs, it will be the same preset that I've been doing all these years?


Yep!


----------

